# Can you find our goat "Ghost" in this picture?



## Paco Dennis (Dec 5, 2022)

I was taking a breather from cleaning the kitchen and stepped out back. I was amazed at how well he is "camouflaged"!!!!


----------



## Jace (Dec 6, 2022)

Neat! Picture  

(Can see..barely..among the dead grass)


----------



## Pepper (Dec 6, 2022)

I saw him immediately!


----------

